# Draft picks



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is a 2 part question

1) Which draft picks do the Charlotte Bobcats own for this upcoming draft

2) Who do you want with those picks

Myself, I want to see which picks we are owed first then I'll decide


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

We have our 1st rounder this year and Cleveland's, Toronto owes us one in the future. We don;t have any 2nd round picks until 2007 (most were apart of the Kareem Rush trade) and then we lose our 2008, but after that we are done. For our pick I would like to see us grab Bogut or Marvin Williams. With Cleveland's pick someone like Jarret Jack or John Gilchrist.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I prefer to get Marvin as opposed to Bogut, maybe because I haven't seen Bogut play any, and I watch just about every Carolina game, but Marvin is just a beast. If we are at 3rd, then Paul is a good choice, I really like him, but I'm afraid that he may potentially have size (both height and strength) issues (but hey, so does Iverson, so w/e).


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Bogut is incredible. Granted I onyl saw him play once and it was against BYU, but he was very ill and finished the game with like 23pts 15rebs and 4blks. I would be happy with either really. For now the best player available id going to be our likely choice. Paul I don;t like becaues of the reasons you stated.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Paul, I think has incredible potential, but he doesn't strike me as being able to take a heavy pro sized beating. He might be the best guard in the NCAA, but how well he will translate to a more physical pro game is questionable. While I think that Paul could possibly be the best pg to come out of this draft, someone like Felton may be a safer pick if looking for a pg, and he in his own right, is amazing as well.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I agree with Charlotte____ that Bogut should be the one that is drafted by the Bobcats. :yes:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

As I pondered different situations this morning, various thoughts came to mind. I had an interesting chat with Charlotte forum mod (Charlotte___), about a certain situation. The situation that we discussed was that "*Andrew Bogut get's selected before Charlotte get's a chance to pick.*" Whilst I'd hate for this to happen, it is a very possible situation. Being that unless we trade up, this Charlotte team can't have the lotto balls fall our way. The best we can get is the 2nd pick, and considering Bogut's brilliance, he may not still be around

Assuming Atlanta (or whoever) selects Bogut first, Bernie needs to have a backup deal on his hands. a deal that will send us to the 13-18 range. I touched roughly on it in the other thread, but we should considering trading down (our pick) or trading up (Clevelands pick). I'm no draft expert, so we may not even need to trade Clevelands pick to get who we want

According to ESPN Insider, these are the Top 5 SG prospects for this upcoming draft. I've given my thoughts on them aswell
*Marko Thomas (Croatia):* Marko is a very good 3 point shooter, which would prove to be invaluable with Okafor commanding a double team in the paint. Despite being able to play anywhere between the 1-3, Thomas doesn't have a set position. He doesn't really have good athleticism, affecting his speed and first steps. Will be a triple double threat every so often in his prime. 
*Rudy Fernandez (Spain):* Rudy Fernandez know's how to score, he'll either drive it in, pull up or pass it, he knows what to do with the ball. He is a bit scrawny, but a lot of foreigners are when they enter the NBA. Give him time and he will muscle up 
*Gerald Green (HS):* Gerald is the latest Tracy McGrady, he's from HS and is insanely talented. Can do it all, pass, dunk, rebound, defend, steal, block. He has a suspect work ethic, just like McGrady
*Antoine Wright (Texas)*: Has good size for a SG, could even play SF if needed. He has a high basketball IQ therefore he takes the right shots. However, don't be fooled, Wright is quite an explosive scorer. He has suspect defense, but would have Bogans backing him up if he were to come here
*Rashad McCants (UNC):* 6'3, but plays taller. He has long arms and is very athletic (very quick and nice hops). Could do a Dwyane Wade and end up playing the 1, as he has nice handles. Despite being okay defensively, he would struggle adjusting to having to guard 6'6'ers
*HoM:* Julius Hodge, Francisco Garcia, JJ Redick, JR Giddens, Rodney Carney (Carney was put in the SF list)
We are looking for a predominately talented offensive player, so that brings me to; Rodney Carney, Gerald Green and Rudy Fernandez.

Gerald Green seems like he could be a brilliant choice for us, he's young and athletic. By pairing him up with Emeka Okafor, Bernie is already setting this franchise up to be _potentially_ great for years to come. By the time we build a contender, Gerald will be going with Emeka like peanut butter goes with jelly. He can do it all on the court, he rebounds exceptionally well for a guard and is a great ball handler, if Brevin is struck with any more injuries I'm sure Gerald could handle PG duties for short stints. My two problems with him are that; a suspect work ethic & he is a high schooler. Do we really want to bring a player with bad work ethic onto a sophmore team? Normally high schoolers don't pan out, yes he _could_ be like LeBron but he also _could_ be like Nbudi Edi

Rodney Carney is supposedly *extremely* inconsistent, he could be dunking of you, shooting over you and breaking your ankles one night and then the next night he could be a one-dimensional shooter who struggles with his mid range game. However, Carney is probably the most talented offensively in this bunch. He is very capable of taking over a game offensively. His body type should do nothing but help him if he plans to enter the draft this year, he has a very strong upper body which is helpful when dunking over other. He is also athletic, which helps his average defense

Rudy Fernandez is the last choice, he currently is playing in a Spanish league. Knowing GM's infatuations with foreigners, there's a strong possibility that he won't be around when we our (Cleveland's) pick is up. He does exactly what you want your SG to do, whether it be taking his man one on one (and usually scoring), dishing the right pass (he makes the right passes, not the "Oooh lala" ones). I think he could do well in our team because he understands the offensive side of basketball, he excels under pressure which is exactly what we need here, considering our poor attempts at finishing off games. If we do draft him, I'd expect him to put on some muscle so he can _eventually_ advance his offensive game even further and develop a post game


Personally, I hope we take Carney. One of the most knowledgeable posters on this site has called him Redd with athleticism. His draft profile says if he's on, he is possibly the best scorer in America. He seems to be developing a killer instinct in college, which is exactly what we need. As it stands, when games are decided by 3 or less points the Bobcats are 4-12. We _need_ someone who we can trust to put the ball in his hands in the clutch and deliver us points. Everyone has negatives, Carney's being that he's inconsistent. Given that we won't be a contender for at least a few years to come, Carney could be given the playing time to overcome this obstacle in his game

This is all assuming that Bogut isn't available
----------------------------------------------------------
My ultimate dream would be for us to snatch Bogut, and then draft Carney with Clevelands pick (17th, as it stands)

Andrew Bogut/Primoz Brezec
Emeka Okafor/Melvin Ely
Gerald Wallace/Keith Bogans
Rodney Carney/Kareem Rush
Brevin Knight/Jason Hart

That team could even possibly make it to the playoffs, no-one would be getting into the paint with the Ozkafor connection (it's my name for them, if they joing up). My one problem would be 3 point shooting, when you have guys like Bogut and Okafor in the high post who are extremely talented (in the post) you need 3 point shooters to help relieve pressure. If you don't have 3 point shooters, perimeter defenders will slag off and double team one of the Ozkafor connection. Currently, we'd only have Carney to shoot the trey.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*This draft is loaded with great prospects for Charlotte. This is because of the high quality of talent it does possess, and also because so many of the prospects either are from the Carolinas, or played ball in the Carolinas.

When I look at whats probably going to happen, I think that Charlotte will probably overtake Atlanta with the Leauge's worst record, and will take the best player in this year's draft, Andrew Bogut. Bogut is what you need to start a franchise, plain and simple, a big man with skills. Along with Emeka Okafor, this frontline will be absolutley scary for years to come if it can work. Bogut will immediatley make Charlotte a more physical team, and playoff contenders in the East were top quality big men are hard to come by, and they have 2....

With another 1st Round Pick, Cleveland's, this will give the Bobcats around the 20 pick to address another hole, Point Guard. Although Brevin Knight has been good this year, it hasn't translated to victories, and he isn't the long-term future. This draft is stocked with potentially great PGs, with Daniel Gibson (Texas), Jarrett Jack (Georgia Tech), and John Gilchrest (Maryland), all projected to fall in this area. Jarrett Jack would be the best choice with this pick, although I think he will go a little higher. Jack has shown to play big in big games, and even go toe-to-toe with Chris Paul, who I feel is greatly overrated. When it comes to Chris Paul or Jarrett Jack, I don't think there is THAT much of a difference, so Jack would be an awesome pick IMO.

Shooting guard, which Theo! thoroughly outlined, I think shouldn't be addressed in the draft. I think that in the NBA, good Shooting guards/swingmen are a dime a dozen, and free agency is the better way to attack that need. Look at players like Bobby Simmons and Michael Redd, 2 players that were overlooked in the draft and became very good SGs...

If the draft plays out for Charlotte the way that I think it could, the Bobcats would have an instant contender in the East. Yes, you heard that here first....**

PG: Jarrett Jack/Jason Hart
SG: Kareem Rush/Keith Bogans
SF: Gerald Wallace/Jason Kapono
PF: Emeka Okafor/Melvin Ely
C: Andrew Bogut/Primoz Brezec

Although SG is a bit weak, both Rush and Bogans can get the job done for next season, or recieving an upgrade through free agency next year (Bobby Simmons, Joe Johnson possibilitites). Depth, which has been a big problem this season, gets better with Kapono being a nice spark off the bench, and Brezec giving energy.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*The Bobcats can receive the #1 pick, answering a question that was brought up in another thread:*

_From the Charlotte Observer:_


> DRAFT RULES
> 
> Summary of Expansion & College Draft Rules
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Very nice to see some more posters input. Other questions, what if Marvin Williams and Rudy Gay decide to declare, does that change who we should draft? Then it comes down to which would you rather have atSF? Or just give us a backup plan incase Bogut is gone by our pick? DHarrisPhan34 that is my ideal draft. And if we look towards free agency and sign Joe Johnson or Bobby Simmons(which would be out of this world) We would be a playoff team that year and Im not joking.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If I were Charlotte, I'd look to address the point guard position with their own first round pick. That would make Chris Paul the obvious choice at this point, assuming of course that he enters the draft. I'd address the other big man spot alongside Emeka Okafor with the second pick. At this point it's all based on projections of who will be available with the 20th pick, or whatever pick Cleveland ends up with. Charlotte has to take the best available big man with the pick, if Charlie Villanueva is still on the board the Bobcats need to snatch him up and put him alongside his fellow UConn Huskie for years to come.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Marvin Williams is your man. There's your scorer right there. His scoring with Okafor's defense = :drool: for your franchise in the future.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> If I were Charlotte, I'd look to address the point guard position with their own first round pick. That would make Chris Paul the obvious choice at this point, assuming of course that he enters the draft. I'd address the other big man spot alongside Emeka Okafor with the second pick. At this point it's all based on projections of who will be available with the 20th pick, or whatever pick Cleveland ends up with. Charlotte has to take the best available big man with the pick, if Charlie Villanueva is still on the board the Bobcats need to snatch him up and put him alongside his fellow UConn Huskie for years to come.


There's been talk that Chris Paul has already decided to stay another year.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> There's been talk that Chris Paul has already decided to stay another year.


hes probably upset that he screwed Wake out of the ACC championship after the Julius Hodge incident.

Also, why exactly is McCants a top 5 sg prospect. I would really hate for the Bobcats to take him with a first round pick if someone better is available. He is a 6'3 wing player with extremely overrated athleticism. If he were as explosive as Dwayne Wade, that wouldn't be much of a problem, but hes not. His first step is quite mediocre, and his ballhandling skills aren't good enough to make up for it. Dwayne Wade made a smooth transition from being a wing to a combo guard type of player in the NBA, but I'm not sure about McCants, because he doesn't have the quickness, nor has he really shown any real playmaking ability.

Anyway, if Marvin goes in the draft, I think that the Bobcats could potentially take a look at him. He looks like the 2nd coming of Grant Hill or Scottie Pippen, like Luol Deng but potentially better due to his terrific athleticism. Hes a great scorer who can take it inside, face up, and shoot from outside as well as being quick and explosive on the drive.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Did the Bobcats get two picks from Cleveland? If not, the pick owed to them is the Raptor's and you won't be seeing it this year, maybe not even next. 

And expect Chris Paul to come out this year.


----------

